# Taking a little downtime



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I don't think I'll be productive (in the modeling sense) for a little while. I had a case of shingles on the left side of my face a few weeks ago. That all cleared up, and I managed to get away without any of the extreme pain some shingles patients get, but it left me with "Ramsay Hunt Syndrome." This is a creeping prtial paralysis of the facial muscles. It's not as bad as Bell's Palsy, and it's not 100% paralysis, but basically the left side of my face is numb and sluggish - like I had novacaine at the dentist and it only wore off 50%. It's affecting the left eye muscles too, so focussing will be a problem until it's gone. Plus my contact lens drives me nuts on that side because the eyelid is slow, so I'm wearing my glasses more for a while. Can't get glue and paint on my fingers if I'm going to handle the contacts. So between that and the focus problem, I think I'll just read a few books and watch a lot of DVDs until this clears up.

No one knows how long it'll take. Some people get over it in a week, for some it lasts for months. The literature says "paralysis is temporary _in most cases_." Oh joy, THAT's reassuring! :lol:


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Get Well!*

Hey John,

hope you get well fast. I'll miss the regular "nuther one done" posts! :wave:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Jeez, and I get p.o.'d everytime I need to get a stronger pair of reading glasses!! Guess I should just count my blessings! 


John, I hope you recover quickly and that IS just temporary!! 
A book suggestion? Try the Robert B. Parker 'Spencer' series. Nuthin' better than a smart-ass private dick!! Plenty of titles to choose from and they're a really quick read!!


Wayne


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Time to get out the old comic books. :thumbsup: 
Good luck John.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Since you've been forced to take the vacation you've been needing for awhile, what will your HobbyTalk epithet be now?

Seriously though, I hope you are one of those with the speediest of recoveries. Good luck!!!

Tony


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I predict you'll go stir-crazy and try to start modelling within a week 

Seriously though, I wish you a full and speedy recovery John.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Get well soon Mr. John P.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

All the above good wishes go for me too JohnP. At least drop in & kibitz a little.
Dabbler


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Ha. Here's my chance to play catch-up.

hahahahahhahahahhahahhahaha...











or not. get well, OK?


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

John, Hope everthing works out for you and here is a list of things you can do.
1. Read War and Peace
2. Watch the Pettcoat Junction TV series on DVD
3. Watch Green Acres seies on DVD.
4 Relax.
5. Post more on this board.

I'll build a model to remember you by.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John, I hate to hear the bad news, man! I pray that it's soon over. 

It's something that could happen to ANY of us who've ever had chickenpox. There's a vaccine out now but I don't think it's been found to be very effective. Surely there'll be a vaccine out soon that will prevent shingles. Keep taking vitamin C and get your immune system up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

Go easy John, speedy recovery wishes to ya.

Well time to find summat else to do with yourself. A man of your imagination should be more than able to think up some scheme or another of that i'm sure.

Be good..and if you can't be good, don't get caught !


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Well John,I hope yo get well soon,or at leat sooner then me.I got shingles in the early days of March,over my left eye and face.I could not keep my eye open,could not drive,and had to be taken to the eye doctor every week to check if my eye was clear of infection.Since I only see through my left eye,It was imperative that I checked with the doc often so I would not go blind.I also got Bell's Palsey and have had the most miserable four months in my life.My face and scalp still itch,but slowly I'm getting better.The only good thing thats happen was that I took my girlfriend to Wonderfest!Alexander


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I'll also add my wishes for a speedy recovery.

I'll bet you'll be kit-bashing PL Enterprises again before you know it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

John - I hear the "Showgirls Extra Disgusting Director's Cut 9 Disc Special Edition" is coming out next week. That ought to keep you happy for a little while. Sorry to hear about the shingles thing and I hope it clears up real quick.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

falcondesigns said:


> Well John,I hope yo get well soon,or at leat sooner then me.I got shingles in the early days of March,over my left eye and face.I could not keep my eye open,could not drive,and had to be taken to the eye doctor every week to check if my eye was clear of infection.Since I only see through my left eye,It was imperative that I checked with the doc often so I would not go blind.I also got Bell's Palsey and have had the most miserable four months in my life.My face and scalp still itch,but slowly I'm getting better.The only good thing thats happen was that I took my girlfriend to Wonderfest!Alexander


 Oh, man I hear ya! You sound like you got the same thing only worse!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Rebel Rocker said:


> John, I hope you recover quickly and that IS just temporary!!
> A book suggestion? Try the Robert B. Parker 'Spencer' series. Nuthin' better than a smart-ass private dick!! Plenty of titles to choose from and they're a really quick read!!


 Too late! Read 'em all already.
Though I'm often tempted to drag out "A Catskill Eagle" again.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

beeblebrox said:


> Time to get out the old comic books. :thumbsup:
> Good luck John.


 Stopped at the shop for this month's stash on the way home Friday. I've been alternately reading comics and watching anime all day. I never thought that recliner could be UNcomfortable, but after 4 or 5 hours, I'm ready to stop relaxing! :lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zorro said:


> John - I hear the "Showgirls Extra Disgusting Director's Cut 9 Disc Special Edition" is coming out next week. That ought to keep you happy for a little while. Sorry to hear about the shingles thing and I hope it clears up real quick.




















Thanks, everybody.

After a day with the contacts out, my eyes feel just fine again (still a little slow on the left, though). Maybe I'll pop 'em back in tomorrow and see if I can focus close enough to glue some stuff together.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

John P,

I'm sorry to hear about your problem.

GET WELL SOON!

We need our expert builders showing us how it's supposed to be done! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I couldn't stand it. I pulled out a resin kit and started sanding. :lol:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Imagine,I could'nt touch a model for three months!!!Hang in there.Alexander


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> I couldn't stand it. I pulled out a resin kit and started sanding. :lol:


*ATTA BOY, JOHN!* :thumbsup:


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

John,

Hoping for a full and speedy recovery. Glad to hear you are atleast at the bench again...


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your health ordeal(belatedly), but glad it's getting better, I'm sure you'll be making me jealous again with your superior build-ups in no time.

I'm nearsighted, and find I have to remove my glasses more and more for detail modeling to avoid a fate worse than death:bifocals.

Youth is so wasted on the young.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John, you've probably already heard from everybody around you that: 1. had shingles; 2. HAS shingles, or 3. knows someone who had them. My wife had them since the end of April and is still feeling some pain from them when she stretches. They were on her right side and wrapped around from her sternum to the middle of her back. Very painful. At the same time a good friend of our got them on the left side of his face, same as you. When we were at Wonderfest, we spoke with FalconDesign and his girlfriend, and as he mentioned he had them on his face since March and was still suffering. Key seems to be get to the Dr. as soon as possible and take the anti-viral and pain meds.

BTW, the doctor said that stress is a large factor in them erupting. We had been in a car accident in February, and my wife's Uncle (who raised her as his daughter) had been failing health-wise. We were visiting him when the shingles broke out, and in fact he died a few days later. Here she was mourning as we attended to the details of his funeral, and her side felt, as she put it "as if the skin was stripped from the right side of her body and all the nerves were exposed".

Glad to hear that recovery is progressing. Hope you feel better, and that the paralysis goes away soon.

You may get a chuckle out of this - Our neighbors' 7 year old daughter wanted to come over to the house for a school fundraiser. Her mother reminded her that "Miss Janice was sick". and the daughter said "Oh, that's right, she has the shutters!". 
Gosh, kids _do_ say the darndest things - where's Art Linkletter when you need him?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

JP,

Just be "careful" with the EXACTO-knife! Hope you get better soon.

I guess they are contagious? Guess the wife will be on vacation too!

MMM


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Sorry to hear about your health ordeal(belatedly), but glad it's getting better, I'm sure you'll be making me jealous again with your superior build-ups in no time.
> 
> I'm nearsighted, and find I have to remove my glasses more and more for detail modeling to avoid a fate worse than death:bifocals.
> 
> Youth is so wasted on the young.


Hah ! Try TRI-focals !! And possibly oncoming cataracts ! A whole 'nother experience. Of course it does make life,& modeling...ah,.. exciting ! ?  
Hang in there JohnP


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

ChrisW said:


> . . . You may get a chuckle out of this - Our neighbors' 7 year old daughter wanted to come over to the house for a school fundraiser. Her mother reminded her that "Miss Janice was sick". and the daughter said "Oh, that's right, she has the shutters!".


:lol:

Sounds like some of the things I *still* say on occasion! :freak:


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

"I hear the "Showgirls Extra Disgusting Director's Cut 9 Disc Special Edition" is coming out next week."

Oooooo, I've got that one on pre-order. 

JP--Hang in there, Buddy. Remember, we've still got more sequels to do!

"JP and Da Hawg are Back! This Time They're a Butt-Kicking Computer-Building Tandem who Assemble a Havoc-Wreaking Robot named 'Dennis!' in "THE COMPUTER WORE DENNIS SHOES."

Also Starring Robert Wagner as "Senator Worthington," Mr. T as "The President" and a posthumous appearance by Joe Flynn as "Bing Hampton."


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^I'm tempted to photoshop that pic I did of us, but why make my face look even MORE disgusting? :lol:

Feeling measurably better today. For a while I couldn't hold my right eye open while closing my left (like aiming a gun). I can now. I think it's fading. WOOHOO!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

All bad things . . .


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Get well soon, John; actually I was glad to see you posting here in the past week or so, because after the Polar Lights forum was closed down and we were merged with the Modeling Forum, I didn't see any posts from you for a few days, and began to think you had decided to call it a day, in maybe a 'No Polar Lights forum, no JohnP', sort of principle thing. So I was glad when posts from you appeared again. There are a few others who don't seem to have posted for a while, though.

If you really can't keep away from modelling and must build something but still want to save your eyesight, then how about one of the Polar lights up-sized kits, such as the Hulk; you could build those kits blind-fold in the dark!


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

*Coming Soon!*










JP and Da Hawg Are Hitting the Streets in Their Latest Action Adventure, *"THX-90210."*

Sex, Drugs and Rock & Roll Have Been Outlawed in Beverly Hills! JP Plays a Big-Time Cop, With An Even Bigger Flashlight. Da Hawg Is "DIY" ("Do-It-Yourself" Davidson) JP's Robot Friend From Another Planet. Together They Fight Crime in the Means Streets of Beverly Hills!

With Robert Wagner as "Senator Worthington"










Clarence Williams, III as "Brandon Walsh" 










and a postumous appearance by Joe Flynn as "PTO-109."


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Don't forget guest appearances by Marta Kristin, Yvonne Craig, Elke Sommer, Dawn Wells, and Diana Rigg!


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

*Hooray For Hollywood!*

We Are At the World Premier of the Sequel to the Latest Hollywood Blockbuster,

*"THX-90210: This Time It's Personal!"*









In This Sequel, Rogue Cop JP Has Been Radiationed so That He Is Now 150 Times Larger Than the Enterprise!
Let's Look At A Clip:










His Cohort in Crime, Da Hawg is Back as the Robot Alien From Another Planet! Let's See if we can get a word with him.
Hawg, tell us what it was like reprising your role of the robot?










"gReEtiNGs, eVEryONe! I aM "D-I-Y" DaVIdsoN! iT iS wOnDErFuL tO bE hERe!"

Thanks, Hawg! And now, here's a clip from the the notorious "Hiding the Flashlight" scene!










And look who it is! It's everyone's favorite Swede, Elke Sommer!










"Hello, Dahlink! I luff yu all! Tank yu! Goot Nite!"


Thank you, Else. And doesn't she look great?! 74 years old, ladies and gentlemen! Yes, the stars are out tonight in vogue!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

yamahog said:


> We Are At the World Premier of the Sequel to the Latest Hollywood Blockbuster,
> 
> *"THX-90210: This Time It's Personal!"*
> 
> ...





BWAH, HAH, HAH, HAH, HAH, HAH!!!!!

Hawg, you've posted some outrageous posts in the past but this one beats them all. Good laugh, man!


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

You should change the title line to "Hooray for HAWGlywood"


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Hey John, glad you're feeling at least a bit better. Here's to a complete recovery!

Brad.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

That's partial, not prtial, and focusing, not focussing.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John, 

Sorry to hear about your health issues.
Sounds like your not letting it get you down.

For anyone: What causes shingles and the other stuff?
I thought shingles was the result of a vitamin deficency.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

chickenpox for adults. not kiddie stuff. more


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gods, Hawg, you save all those pics of me? Now ya got me worried! :lol:

Yah, the shingles is basically the chicken pox virus. Except when you get it as an adult, it causes excruciating pain along whatever nerve it infects. You get sores that turn into nasty black scabs. If it's on your face you probably get canker sores too, like I did. In my case the pain was minor, but it caused paralysis along the nerve after the sores healed.

Seems to be almost celared up now. I can blink my eyes one-at-a-time again (could only do both at once before), taste on MOST of my tongue, and feel most of my lips.

A little pain in the jaw nerve, but Tylenol takes care of it.

Fun fun fun!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> I thought shingles was the result of a vitamin deficency.


Just about any stress on the body from vitamin deficiencies to emotional trauma can cause an outbreak but the virus is already there in the nerves from the previous case of (usually childhood) chicken pox.

It's kind of like herpes, if you think about it but thankfully, usually isn't nearly as chronic in folks.

VV :lol: Good one, Yamahog!


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

*"Gods, Hawg, you save all those pics of me? Now ya got me worried!"* 

JP, it was easy. I simply walked into my "Tribute to JP" room here at the house, took a few pictures and posters of you down off my wall, decided which ones to use, and then placed all the rest back up on the wall. No biggie.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ya know, we skipped our yearly trip to Raleigh this year 'cause Mary's sister came up HERE to visit instead. Maybe I'll just ... ummm ... try to stay away for a few more years...



;0


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

Hey John
(NO IT"S NOT A DEAR JOHN LETTER)

About 3 and a half years ago I got some kind of royal hurts all over thing. Ended up with numb patches in several places and the ends of both feet. When feeling started coming back felt like someone slapping those areas with the wire pet brush. I also ended up with Bell's palsey in BOTH sides of my face.

Yes, I was Captain Dead Pan for about 2 weeks. No expression. Drooling. Eyes could be blinked but not the normal blinking. Couldn't smile or anything. Could barely talk. I would have been the perfect tryout for a robot in a movie.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Uh-Oh*



Heavens Eagle said:


> No expression. Drooling. Eyes could be blinked but not the normal blinking. Couldn't smile or anything. Could barely talk. I would have been the perfect tryout for a robot in a movie.



Ya mean thats not normal? Gees, I better see someone...


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> No expression. Drooling. Eyes could be blinked but not the normal blinking. Couldn't smile or anything. Could barely talk. I would have been the perfect tryout for a robot in a movie.


I'm like that around women. :drunk:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's nice to hear people have had this worse than me! :lol:

I'm almost norbal again. Still a little problem moving my lips accurately, and taste isn't 100% yet. The best thing is my left eye muscles are un-numbed and I can focus normally again. My "downtime" from modeliing lasted less than a week and I'm back at the bench.

Still a little occasional shapr pain on the left jaw and ear, but not too often, an Tylenol does the trick.

WOOHOO!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> I'm almost norbal again.


I've heard one of the symptoms is the numb lips causing "m" to sound like "b." :jest:

Seriously, sounds like you're coming out of it nicely. Unfortunately, I don't think you'll ever be a male model after all this.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

JP and Da Hawg are Back! This Time They're Both Undercover Cops Posing 
as High-Fashion Male Models Living in the Glitzy World of Las Vega$! 

JP and Da Hawg are *"ShowGuys!"*









JP and Da Hawg Trip the Light Fantastic in the High Stakes, Rough and Tumble World
of Vegas' Professional Male Model / Dancers!


With Peter Allen as "Senator Worthington"








"You don't run this city, you baad boys! I do! Wheeeeee!"


Quentin Crisp as "Johnny Blaze"








"Flame on!"


And Richard Hatch as "Richard Hatch"








"Um, I _think_ there's been a mistake..."


Only JP and Da Hawg Could Handle This Much Action!
(Not That There's Anything Wrong With That.)


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

... ...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

.....


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

John P said:


> I couldn't stand it. I pulled out a resin kit and started sanding.


:lol: Why am I not suprised? Hey, at least you just need to feel the resin, right?

Get better soon. 



John P said:


> I'm almost norbal again.


ummm... guys, do you want to tell him, or should I? :drunk:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

yamahog said:


> We Are At the World Premier of the Sequel to the Latest Hollywood Blockbuster,
> 
> *"THX-90210: This Time It's Personal!"*


eh, when's the DVD coming out? Any special features? I can't find it on IMDB. :drunk: 




> In This Sequel, Rogue Cop JP Has Been Radiationed so That He Is Now 150 Times Larger Than the Enterprise!
> Let's Look At A Clip:


BWAHAHAHAHA Love the thought of this!

Man, I need cabinets like that.






Man, I need models like that.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Man, I need cabinets like that.


 Me too! That's HiWay Hobby's main entrance.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Your kits are displayed at HiWay Hobby?!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I had shingles once. I found out that they can appear anywhere on the body (to John's dismay- sorry to hear that, John) and one of the causes can be extreme stress. At that time, I was indeed extremely stressed! The shingles I got showed up on the inside left leg. Very painful as well. Took weeks to heal and the cream I was prescribed I think did it's job, but it was a very tender area to touch. I was so glad when they receded and healed over.

Glad to also hear that you're feeling better, John!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Your kits are displayed at HiWay Hobby?!


 Once a year Anthony (scifiguy) has a sci fi week, and he asks me to bring the ships for a week. We just did it again in March. Normally they hang out at my place.


----------

